# Oscar with a Rainbow Shark.......?



## Tula (Sep 9, 2007)

So there is a very good change that we will be moving soon. However, I do not think that we can keep both of our tanks, we have a 30 and 75 gallon. I'm going to be keeping the 75 with my Oscar and Pleco.

Now here is my question:
In the 30 gallon, I have a rainbow shark. The shark was my sisters, but she had him in a 10 gallon, which he obviously out grew. So I have had him in our 30 gallon, which isn't the best, but it's better than the 10. If we move, I am going to dismantle the 30 gallon. I am fine selling the rummy nose tetras and the dwarf neon rainbows, but I'm stuck on what to do with the Rainbow shark, I really don't want to give him away b/c he's my sisters. I'm anticipating the answer as being no, but I figured it can't hurt to ask...........................................could I put the shark in with the oscar 

The Oscar is still small, he's about 2.5", the Rainbow shark is full grown at 6".


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I would wait until the oscar is about 5" then put them together... so in about five minutes! LOL

There are many oscars out there that wouldn't hurt a guppie. I've had a few... It is in my opionion and experience that it's most definately possible...

And I say wait until the oscar is 5" because right now the rainbow shark will bother it... They've always been chasers and nippers for me... I don't keep them any more because of that...


----------



## Tula (Sep 9, 2007)

Tell me about it, Marcus (Oscar 8) ) eats like a horse. I tried dropping an algae wafer in for my pleco, and Marcus pounced on it and put the whole thing in his mouth opcorn: apparently their mouths are much larger than they appear.



> And I say wait until the oscar is 5" because right now the rainbow shark will bother it... They've always been chasers and nippers for me... I don't keep them any more because of that...


Okay, I can do that. If we move I can set up the 30 gallon with just the shark until Marcus is bigger. I'd love to keep the 30, but I just don't think there will be room. Also, it's a planted tank, and I'm finding that I have less and less time to dedicate to fertilizing, trimming, DIY co2, etc. We're also talking about having kids soon, and I enjoy the simplicity of simple water changes lol even if with a messy O and pleco.

I'll also get another piece of drift wood, I have two small pieces in the tank now, but if I have two then the shark can claim one and Marcus can use the other while he's small. He likes to hang around the drift wood while he's finishing his mouth full of pellets.

Good to know there is at least the possibility this could work.

Thanks TFG


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, I think it's a good possibility. Don;t feed the oscar live fish and it'll be fine


----------



## Tula (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard that live food can make them more aggressive, and that you run the risk of the feeders having a disease.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

It really is iffy...my oh-so-mellow albino O was living very nicely with a small school of rosy barbs (the barbs were big) then surprise! they started going down in numbers. Didn't think such a small O (at that time) could eat a fish as big as they were but...live and learn. Well, the barbs didn't live but you get my point.

Nice and slender a rainbow shark is. :wink:

Can you put the 30g underneath the 75g? That would save on room. As far as live plants, you don't _have_ to have CO2 injection, heavy trimming and fertilizing, etc...you could go the simple route instead.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You could try putting them together now and see what the shark does with the O..... I would


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a 5inch Rainbow Shark, in with two aprox 10inch Oscars. They seem to pay no attention to him and he's carefull to stay away from the business end of the Os. He mainly keeps the SDs in constant motion.


----------



## Tula (Sep 9, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> You could try putting them together now and see what the shark does with the O..... I would


I did end up having to put him in the tank the other day, as someone offered to take my other tank, and I really didn't want to have to move the tank to the new place, only to shuffle the fish shortly there after again.

They are doing well together, I haven't seen them fighting at all, and nobody has any torn fins or bite marks. They really don't seem to pay too much attention to each other, they don't compete for food or even chase each other. :thumb: I don't know if it makes a difference, but the shark has always been in heavily stocked tanks, so maybe that's why he hasn't paid Marcus any mind.

I just picked up a cool rock that has a large hollow in it for the shark to use as a cave, he seems to like it. He also seems to like having all the extra space. I always felt bad for him being stuck in the 30 gallon. Every now and then I see him zooming all over the tank lol.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a red tail black shark in with 2 oscars right now. The oscars are only 1.5 inches and the other is 2 inches. The shark chases the bigger one around whenever it gets close. I'm trying to get rid of the shark since I'd rather have oscars than a red tail shark.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Good


----------

